# WOW! I'm in love.



## screwpainting (7 Jan 2020)




----------



## Vinn (14 Jan 2020)

Yep! Excellent. Her videos move along at a fast pace yet with loads of info. She's good!

Thanks for posting


----------



## MikeG. (14 Jan 2020)

No, no, no.........


----------



## banjerbill (14 Jan 2020)

Her use of the unguarded table saw frightened me to death. I had to stop watching.


----------



## worn thumbs (14 Jan 2020)

banjerbill":1m9n4p5d said:


> Her use of the unguarded table saw frightened me to death. I had to stop watching.



You are not the first.The greater danger comes from the unwary visitor who sees this sort of thing and then tries to do it.Sadly,youtube is absolutely stuffed with Americans demonstrating their constitutional right to be unwise about guards and so many novices just copy them.I think most of the more "mature" posters here will have notice the Americanisms creeping into discussions online and elsewhere.

She is a capable woodworker though and I wish her good luck with keeping her appendages.


----------



## transatlantic (14 Jan 2020)

worn thumbs":1f3ixg9s said:


> banjerbill":1f3ixg9s said:
> 
> 
> > Her use of the unguarded table saw frightened me to death. I had to stop watching.
> ...



Hardly an "American thing". There just happens to be far more American woodworking channels so it gives that impression.


----------



## Vinn (14 Jan 2020)

While I can see where you're coming from with the H&S, you just have to sort of 'get over it'. I have a guard on my saw and am not at all comfortable on the few times I've removed it. But if you stop watching videos that don't have guarded blades then you're missing out on a lot of briliant stuff such as this Japanese genius

Apart from that, you could easily make a case for insufficient dust extraction in nearly anybody's workshop (maybe nearly everyone on this forum) - would you rather lose a finger or get lung cancer?


----------



## thetyreman (14 Jan 2020)

Vinn":2c0w5slo said:


> While I can see where you're coming from with the H&S, you just have to sort of 'get over it'. I have a guard on my saw and am not at all comfortable on the few times I've removed it. But if you stop watching videos that don't have guarded blades then you're missing out on a lot of briliant stuff such as this Japanese genius
> 
> Apart from that, you could easily make a case for insufficient dust extraction in nearly anybody's workshop (maybe nearly everyone on this forum) - would you rather lose a finger or get lung cancer?



most people on here are sensible though, you're making a lot of presumptions, and the question at the end is uncalled for, so is the patronising 'get over it'


----------



## Vinn (14 Jan 2020)

Sorry, I didn't mean 'get over it' in a patronising way. I meant you (and I) have to 'put up with it' and almost ignore it. Either that, or we have to stop watching YouTube videos.

The last question is based on a very real threat that few manufacturers do anything to address and which is a very real, but hidden, danger. Using a dust extractor pumping into the same room as you're working in can be very dangerous to anyone who uses that room.


----------



## woodbloke66 (14 Jan 2020)

'murican or nae, her use of an unguarded table saw was sadly an all too common sight on UToob, but to her credit, she did use a really good shooting board was to be commended. Personally, I don't like stuff made up from a multitude of different offcuts as to me, it looks like what it is...a box(s) made from offcuts - Rob


----------



## CHJ (14 Jan 2020)

woodbloke66":3tcpn80e said:


> …..., I don't like stuff made up from a multitude of different offcuts as to me, it looks like what it is...a box(s) made from offcuts - Rob



Maybe it is, but I bet there are a good many budding woodworkers on this forum who aspire to work to that accuracy of jointing and pattern matching.


----------



## MikeG. (14 Jan 2020)

thetyreman":1gvfv1wx said:


> Vinn":1gvfv1wx said:
> 
> 
> > ..... - would you rather lose a finger or get lung cancer?
> ...



As well as being a classic false dichotomy.


----------



## Trevanion (14 Jan 2020)

Something's got to kill you in the end, at least jumping head-first into the table saw is pretty quick compared with most other things.


----------



## MARK.B. (14 Jan 2020)

liked that,the finished boxes looked ok,perhaps a little to thick for my liking. No blade guard as mentioned above but at least the riving knife was in place.


----------



## Vinn (14 Jan 2020)

MikeG.":1j6vzxbi said:


> thetyreman":1j6vzxbi said:
> 
> 
> > Vinn":1j6vzxbi said:
> ...



I didn't suggest at all that they were a dichotomy - you could also be electrocuted, for example, or have a 12x4 fall on your head. I was merely suggesting that there are potentially more dangerous aspects to woodworking that largely go ignored. Certainly, the act of merely watching a video of someone using an unguarded saw is probably quite safe.


----------



## sirocosm (26 Jan 2020)

banjerbill":352sh99y said:


> Her use of the unguarded table saw frightened me to death. I had to stop watching.



I am surprised she kept the riving knife.


----------



## Benchwayze (23 Mar 2020)

Typical American, 'Just make sure you keep your hands clear of the blade'!!! 

I don't know about being in love! (I became indifferent when I reached 80! Er not really... Lol!) However, yes she is quite good ; she made a lovely, black-walnut stand to house a digital piano. Tasty design. I'll be glad when I can 'belly up to the bench' properly again! 

John (hammer)


----------



## D_W (23 Mar 2020)

I know one person who is insistent about using an unguarded saw - I think because he saw Norm do it for years. 

Guess where he's from (he lives here in the states)? England. He moved over here and insists he doesn't have a tolerance for a guard, but is otherwise much like you guys (critical of Americans in some ways). Mechanical Engineering manager - I don't understand his lack of fear. 

As a "born here" american, I have a TS now with no guard, but with a splitter. It hangs on the wall. I use it only once in a while with some flat stock and only with push sticks. Why am I not more american? Simple - my English friend introduced me to his saw with no guard on it and I caught a kickback from a thin panel. 

One of the reasons that I enjoy hand tools so much (as someone smart enough to stay away from the business end of a chisel) is that the sides of chisel and now and again, a small handsaw are the only things that get a little bit of my fingers. 

That aside, while it's more interesting for most to watch someone making something (and the gimmick of using scrap is always a false promise of getting something for nothing - but that plays well in these videos), all of these little jigged boxes look kind of common and gross compared to a simple dovetailed candle box. They look less like a hand made good and more like a manufactured good.

https://www.antiques-atlas.com/antique/ ... /as223a392


----------



## voyager (18 Apr 2020)

On the H&S subject,
i will often remove my table saw guard if its in the way, likewise with my mill, however i was an apprentice engineer in a time when a good clip round the ear or worse was the result of doing something stupid, working in and around complex machinery always got a serious lecture on being aware of your surroundings, failure to pay attention was either a week making tea or steering a broom around the workshop for a few days, i guess what i'm saying is that it was a way of learning H&S that became ingrained very quickly and has stayed with me for over 40yrs.
now however i do worry at "education via youtube" or a very polite application of correction onsite for fear of hurting someones feelings.
in a few years i forsee many 9 fingered young woodworkers.


----------



## Torx (18 Apr 2020)

I think she’s really talented, this edge finishing video shows a lot of skill and imagination

https://youtu.be/moh5sEidlU4


----------



## Trevanion (18 Apr 2020)

voyager":2oydsbqk said:


> however i was an apprentice engineer in a time when a good clip round the ear or worse was the result of doing something stupid, working in and around complex machinery always got a serious lecture on being aware of your surroundings, failure to pay attention was either a week making tea or steering a broom around the workshop for a few days, i guess what i'm saying is that it was a way of learning H&S that became ingrained very quickly and has stayed with me for over 40yrs.



I remember quite well being told "Do not bleed on my machines, you'll make them rust and we don't want that" :lol:


----------



## transatlantic (19 Apr 2020)

Thoughts on spraying router bits with WD-40 Dry Lube (or any other dry lube)?

Good idea?


----------



## voyager (20 Apr 2020)

> I remember quite well being told "Do not bleed on my machines, you'll make them rust and we don't want that"



yup, had that one a few times,


----------



## Sideways (28 May 2020)

Well I'm not in love, but I have daughters so I always like to see the girls beating us at our own game...
Here's Ashley Harwood - woodturner from South Carolina.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRtT6kZ_C4g

Watch the first 5 minutes if that's all you watch to see an example of a full on production turning job against the clock. I'm not qualified to comment on the difficulty of a job like that but maintaining accuracy and consistency across a big batch of work when you are in a hurry can't be easy.
The channel is modern day marketing - engagement with social media to get her message out there - but I think it's pretty well done and it looks to be working as her classes are selling !


----------

